# ps2pdf



## franckdia (28 Novembre 2003)

Je ne comprend pas pourquoi lorsque je veux convertir un fichier postcript vers un pdf à l'aide de la commande ps2pdf le pdf qui en résulte est toujours d'une qualité exécrable, y'a t'il une manip particulère que j'aurais oublié ?


----------



## Eymerich (29 Novembre 2003)

J'ai déjà eu ce problème, mais pas de souvenir précis de la solution. J'essaie de reconstituer:

Cela tient aux polices installées dans TeX: certaines ont une sortie écran vectorielle d'autres une sortie bitmap (qui peut
donner un mauvais renud). A l'impression pas de problèmes
quoiqu'il en soit.

As tu une ligne du style \usepackage[T1]{fontenc}
dans le code TeX; Dans  ce cas là les fontes utilisent un codage 
qui s'appelle cork et qui semble t'il permet une meilleure
gestion des accents. Je crois que les fontes cork par défaut 
dans tex ne sont que bitmap.

Possbilités: -supprimer \usepackage[T1]{fontenc}
- importer des nouvelles fontes

Nicholas


----------



## Eymerich (29 Novembre 2003)

Par rapport à mon message précédent. J'ai retrouvé des explications dans le manuel Latex sur MacosX de Paul Salort,
aux sections 4.1.2 et 4.2.1
Nicholas Latex sous MacosX 

Bon courage

Nicholas


----------



## amandine22 (12 Juillet 2004)

j'aimerai transformer un .ps en pdf..ou puis je me procurer ce logiciel?
merci
amandine


----------



## WebOliver (12 Juillet 2004)

amandine22 a dit:
			
		

> j'aimerai transformer un .ps en pdf..ou puis je me procurer ce logiciel?
> merci
> amandine



Sauf erreur le petit utilitaire Aperçu permet d'ouvrir les .ps... et donc d'exporter en .pdf.


----------

